# Well that was wierd!!



## Megzilla

Who did I meet today at work, but George and Katytwinkle!! Seriously guys it's put me in such a good mood  Just show you how small the world is! I never expected any other mouse breeders in the petshop, never mind fellow NMC members :lol:

So good seeing you guys today  By the way, the mice that were in the shop, although some did come from me, doesn't reflect on the way my mice are kept or their health. Once and animal gets put on sale in that place they tend to look scruffy, doesn't matter what you do, trust me i've put so much effort into the animals there!

I hope you enjoy your mice ^_^ I continued to sell two more mice by a regular who promised they would have some, and they're awaiting some surplus Astrex


----------



## Matt Haslam

Awesome, i love random meetings!!!!

was that in the pet sop Meg?

oh and btw, when you gonna let me create your website for you?

much love

xxxx


----------



## katytwinkle

Hey meg!!! was really great to randomly meet you! me and george have both left you positive feedback on here dispite them being from the shop. and they were really too sweet to not take! 
yeah Shiprat, we just mosied on in and had a gander at the mice, and unbeknown to us (and meg) we had met NMC members!
the convo went

meg: have you kept mice before?
us: yeah we breed them. and showing them
meg: me too! part of the NMC?
us:YES!!!!!!!!
meg: :O ME TOO!!!!!
us: :O

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moustress

How wonderful of having a chance of accidentally running into fellow mousers! I'm all green with envy.


----------



## katytwinkle

it was very odd, none of us could believe we had accidently bumped into a fellow mouser!!!


----------



## Megzilla

I'm still baffled xD Haha it's awesome though! Gimmie a shout next time you're comming to bracknell  If you want any additional mice next time you're down then you can take your pick out of more mice who should hopefully be in better condition 

Matt- click my banner and tell me what you think! My brother in law is/was going to set it up so that if you go to www.lakeside-mousery.com it goes to the correct link. I find the people i'm set up with is FAR easier than Razor (or what ever it was), but I want to design pretty much everything myself e.g. the current background looks like pages from a book, I want to personalise everything, but I can't ): It comes premade. Once my life becomes less complicated i'm going to worry about it more. I like the colour theme though, could do with being a little more browner to match my banner...

But yes, good day after all except from the other staff ^-^ It took one of them TWO HOURS to bag up a whole box of millet. It takes me 20 minutes... It's the only downside to saterdays. Although the one girl who was working at the till came over from the other branch, she's alright  Not lazy!


----------



## katytwinkle

And not putting any more mice in plastic bags then?!!! HA HA HA!!!!


----------



## Megzilla

Haha no! I can't believe she did that, she kept on saying sorry soo many times when you guys left xD Bless her (': The other branch she normally works at doesn't sell animals, and my boss said that if anyone wants to buy any live things it's best if I do it lol!


----------



## NuttySian

*Note to self - Stay away from Bracknell, you don't have any more room for more meeces*

:lol:


----------



## Megzilla

Phhft- that 'choo talking about?? The more the merrier!!


----------



## NuttySian

Until I can comfortably sleep in a ball on the floor I'm afraid there really is no room :lol:

At least I know somewhere close-ish now though, could only find one nice shop round here that sells them and I had bad luck with them.

So you may be stalked by me in the future :lol:


----------



## Megzilla

Yeah my friend in reading says there isn't many dinky little petshops around, just a big pets at home (WHICH SUCKS!!)

Stalking's ok, stalking in the dark freaks me out though xD


----------



## Rosewood

There is a dinky pet shop in high wycombe, Sian, if that helps. I know its somewhat close to you. They don't sell mice, unfortunately, but they do sell tones of accessories at great prices  I went there last week on a visit.

It's called Desborough pets - http://www.desboroughpets.com/desboroug ... combe.html


----------



## NuttySian

Oops only just saw this! Thanks for that it looks great, I get most of my stuff online but keep a list of ones around in case we goto the area :lol:

I have a love/hate relationship with [email protected] lol.


----------



## WillowDragon

By the way Meg, very happy to hear that at least someone who works in a pet shop asks whether the person buying has any experience with the animals!!
It makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## geordiesmice

Pets at home always ask if you have had a particular animal before and you understand how too look after the pet, and you have too sign a form when you purchase the Animal with your name and address and that you have been given husbandry advice etc which is a good thing.I was in the store one day and a girl wanted to buy a trio of hamsters and keep them together the assistant in the shop advised they would fight to the death being a solitary anima she would only sell her one Hamster.Sadly pets at home do not sell any mice.


----------



## NuttySian

It depends on the store and then the people in them. I've had 9 hamsters from them and only been asked questions 5 of the times. The other times all I said was I already keep hamsters and that was enough for them, but anyone can say that!

They told us don't sell mice any more because people were only buying them for feeders.


----------



## WillowDragon

I have been in my local [email protected] and overheard a sales person say that syrians would live fine together if they were introduced as babies.
Now i'm no expert when it comes to Hammies, but even I know thats not true!

W xx


----------



## evansrabbitranch

Whoah, yeah serians will not tolerate each other at all unless breeding. Now dwarfies like to live in pairs when intro'd young, and so do winter whites and robos. But those bigger ones are down right mean! Er, I mean the ones I have met. I am sure there are nice ones out and about, I just have not had the pleasure.


----------



## geordiesmice

The Hamsters they had for sale were all in the tanks together so must be from a litter. The girl wanted to buy Russian dwarfs.


----------



## evansrabbitranch

Oh Russians usually get along nicely if given enough space. A pair does quite well in a ten gallon. I had russians for 4 years.


----------

